# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Evolucioni apo feja?

## darwin

pyetja eshte shume e thjeshte, dhe merr shkak nga postimi i hapesit te temes "Qellimi i vuajtjeve" , qe shkruan keshtu ne temen qe ka hapur:




> Nga nje pyetje e thjeshte perfundoi ne teorine e evolucionit qe nuk ka lidhje fare me qellimin e temes.


keshtu qe, mendoj se ja vlen nje teme ne vete..

Pra, *A besoni ne evolucionin e gjallesave, apo i permbaheni mesimeve te librave fetare ?*

_cdokush mund te thote mendimet e tij, dhe ate qe beson_

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje Darwin!

 Besoj ne ate qe thote Bibla, fjale per fjale. Vetem aty ne gjejme historine e prejardhjes sone, si u krijuam dhe nga erdhem. Fjalet e Bibles jane lehtesisht te vrojtueshme sot. "Simbas llojit te tyre" do te thote qe njerezit lindin njerez, kafshet kafshe te gjithe simbas llojit te tyre. Deri me sot nuk eshte pare qe nje majmun te linde njerez ose anasjelltas dhe as nuk eshte vrojtuar dicka e ngjashme me kafshet. Vetem eshte hedhur nje hipoteze mbi kalimet nga lloje te ndryshme ne faza te ndermjetme, eshte krijuar nje teori e pavertetuar dhe ka njerez qe i besojne asaj.

 Une i besoj vetem fakteve te pakundershtueshme. Nga njeriu lind njeriu, kete gje nuk mund ta hedhe poshte askush, as evolucioni dhe asnje gje tjeter.

 Diskutime te kendshme dhe pa grindje!

----------


## Matrix

Besoj se Astriti e ka shpjeguar me pak fjale ate c'ka eshte thelbi i besimit tone.
("Sipas llojit te tyre")

Nga Majmunet lindin vetem Majmune, sepse informacioni gjenentik i tyre e shkakton kete.
Cfaredo qe te ndodhe me nje majmun, edhe ne planin miliona vjecar, persa kohe qe ky informacion gjenetik nuk ndryshon, prej tyre do lindin vetem majmune!

Keshtu pra nqs ka ndodhur apo ndodh ndonjehere Evolucion nga forma majmunesh ne njeri, patjeter qe mekanizmi duhet te jete ne nivel Gjenesh. (Dhe jo sepse Majmuni mesoi te perdore vegla pune).

Deri me sot, nuk eshte dhene asnje prove se ndryshimet gjenetike sjellin tipare pozitive. Perkundrazi, ato ose e shkaterrojne specien, ose shkaktojne ndryshime te parendesishme (si psh ngjyra e lekures ose tipare te tjera te jashtme), te cilat nuk kane te bejne me asnje funksionalitet te organeve trupore.

Po keshtu, mekanizmat riparues gjenetike kane tendence ta rikthejne kodin gjenetik drejt origjinalit, pra te riparojne mutacionin.


Persa i perket asaj se nese Toka u krijua para Diellit, dhe Yjeve te tjere, nuk ka asgje qe te hedhe poshte kete. Duhet te dime se Universi para Renies ishte shume i ndryshem nga ky i sotmi. Kjo dukej ne cdo gje. Ne Bibel thuhej se Vdekja nuk ekzistonte para Renies. As Plakja. Njeriu nuk i numeronte vitet e tij. Koha nuk kishte asnje lloj kuptimi.

Ajo lloj gjithesie nuk mund te shpjegohet me ligjet natyrale te sotme (te Rena).
Por sidoqofte, dhe ky lloj Universi ku ne jetojme sot, ruan gjurme te pakundershtueshme te Dores Hyjnore, e cila kurre nuk u largua nga njeriu, edhe pas Renies.

----------


## Matrix

Dhe dicka tjeter.

Nuk ka asgje qe te vertetoje se Shpejtesia e Drites ka qene gjithmone konstante. 
Madje eksperimente te koheve te fundit vertetojne se Shpejtesia e Drites vjen duke u zvogeluar. Pra ne fillimet e Universit drita udhetonte me nje shpejtesi miliarda here me te madhe se shpejtesia e sotme.

Pra ne nje cast te vetem, drita ka pershkruar distancat qe sot do donte miliarda vjet per t'i pershkruar.

Per me teper shihni:
http://www.creationscience.com/onlinebook/FAQ15.html

----------


## i_pakapshem

Shkenca nuk thote qe e ka provuar cdo gje absolutish, por qe i ka ardhur te vertetes shume afer.  Feja eshte besim qorr, ne fe nuk ka fakte, prandaj nuk mund ta ngatrrojme me shkencen.  Kjo do te thote qe cdo mendim qe feja nxjerr mbi prejardhjen e jetes eshte thjesht  doktrine e boshte per te forcuar doktrina boshe te tjera, si ekzistence e zotit etj.  Deri tani teoria me e vlefshme e prejardhjes te jetes eshte ajo e evolucionit.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Pershendetje Darwin!
> 
>  Besoj ne ate qe thote Bibla, fjale per fjale. Vetem aty ne gjejme historine e prejardhjes sone, si u krijuam dhe nga erdhem. Fjalet e Bibles jane lehtesisht te vrojtueshme sot. "Simbas llojit te tyre" do te thote qe njerezit lindin njerez, kafshet kafshe te gjithe simbas llojit te tyre. Deri me sot nuk eshte pare qe nje majmun te linde njerez ose anasjelltas dhe as nuk eshte vrojtuar dicka e ngjashme me kafshet. Vetem eshte hedhur nje hipoteze mbi kalimet nga lloje te ndryshme ne faza te ndermjetme, eshte krijuar nje teori e pavertetuar dhe ka njerez qe i besojne asaj.
> 
>  Une i besoj vetem fakteve te pakundershtueshme. Nga njeriu lind njeriu, kete gje nuk mund ta hedhe poshte askush, as evolucioni dhe asnje gje tjeter.
> 
>  Diskutime te kendshme dhe pa grindje!


para se te flasesh per evolucionin, shko lexoje njehere teorine mire.  Menyra se si flet ti per evolucioni, tregon se nuk e ke piken e idese se cfare evolucioni eshte.  Evolucioni nuk thote "njehere e nje kohe nje majmun lindi nje njeri"; ato gjera i thote feja "vajti mojsiu ne mal, dhe zoti i dha rregullat morale".

para se te debatosh per nje teme duhet ta dish argumentin e anes tjeter mire.

----------


## forum126

> Shkenca nuk thote qe e ka provuar cdo gje absolutish, por qe i ka ardhur te vertetes shume afer.  Feja eshte besim qorr, ne fe nuk ka fakte, prandaj nuk mund ta ngatrrojme me shkencen.  Kjo do te thote qe cdo mendim qe feja nxjerr mbi prejardhjen e jetes eshte thjesht  doktrine e boshte per te forcuar doktrina boshe te tjera, si ekzistence e zotit etj.  Deri tani teoria me e vlefshme e prejardhjes te jetes eshte ajo e evolucionit.


Feja nuk eshte besim qorr, 

Feja ka shume fakte, per kete do te thoja lexo me shume dhe do ta shikosh. 

Si del ti ne perfundim se feja nuk paska fakte?

----------


## darwin

> Pershendetje Darwin!
> 
> Besoj ne ate qe thote Bibla, fjale per fjale. Vetem aty ne gjejme historine e prejardhjes sone, si u krijuam dhe nga erdhem. Fjalet e Bibles jane lehtesisht te vrojtueshme sot. "Simbas llojit te tyre" do te thote qe njerezit lindin njerez, kafshet kafshe te gjithe simbas llojit te tyre.



pershendetje Astrit..
"Ne ate qe thote Bibla fjale per fjale" ?! Bibla nuk thote asgje per fosilet, per dinosauret _(paqartesite e panumerta te saj, ne rast se do ta shikojme "fjale per fjale" nuk po i permend fare ketu!).._  Aty qahet vetem halli i Izraelit kryesisht _(Dhjata e Vjeter)_, dhe me vone _(Dhjata e Re)_ u mendua per pjesen e mbetur te njerezimit..






> Deri me sot nuk eshte pare qe nje majmun te linde njerez ose anasjelltas dhe as nuk eshte vrojtuar dicka e ngjashme me kafshet. Vetem eshte hedhur nje hipoteze mbi kalimet nga lloje te ndryshme ne faza te ndermjetme, eshte krijuar nje teori e pavertetuar dhe ka njerez qe i besojne as.



"Deri me sot", nuk mund te perdoret per  evolucionin. Evolucioni nuk eshte proces qe fillon diten e pare dhe mbaron diten e shtate.

*Evolucioni ka qindra milione vjet qe ekziston si proces. Evolucioni eshte lufta per mbijetese, dhe kjo gje vezhgohet gjeresisht SOT E KESAJ DITE, qe nga insektet me te vogla e deri te Gjitaret me DY KEMBE..*  Kemi te bejme me nje bote ku krijesat nuk rrojne dhe aq ne harmoni me njera tjetren. _Nuk besoj se Luciferi ka gisht kur nje krimb i madh ha nje me te vogel, apo jo ??_  






> *Une i besoj vetem fakteve te pakundershtueshme.* Nga njeriu lind njeriu, kete gje nuk mund ta hedhe poshte askush, as evolucioni dhe asnje gje tjeter.



*Fakteve te pakundershtueshme??!!* 

*Atehere te lutem me trego se ne c'menyre NJERIU KRIJOHET NGA BALTA (?!), dhe absolutisht nuk do te mundem ta hedh poshte kete gje..*






> Besoj se Astriti e ka shpjeguar me pak fjale ate c'ka eshte thelbi i besimit tone. ("Simbas llojit te tyre")



hello Neo..
Thelbi i besimit tuaj (te krishtere) eshte "Sipas llojit te tyre" ??!!!!!!!.. hehe, kjo ishte e padegjuar me pare..






> Nga Majmunet lindin vetem Majmune, sepse informacioni gjenentik i tyre e shkakton kete.
> Cfaredo qe te ndodhe me nje majmun, edhe ne planin miliona vjecar, *persa kohe qe ky informacion gjenetik nuk ndryshon*, prej tyre do lindin vetem majmune!



"Persa kohe qe informacioni i tyre gjenetik nuk ndryshon".. lol, erera te reja po perfshijne besimin e krishtere me duket. pergezime.

*Te lutem, sic i kam kerkuar dhe me pare Astritit, a mund te mesoj dicka mbi "informacionin gjenetik te pandryshueshem" qe ka patur BALTA* _(pergjithesisht i mirenjohur si material formidabel gjenetik !?)_ *"diten e shtate"?*  






> Keshtu pra nqs ka ndodhur apo ndodh ndonjehere Evolucion nga forma majmunesh ne njeri, patjeter qe mekanizmi duhet te jete ne nivel Gjenesh. (Dhe jo sepse Majmuni mesoi te perdore vegla pune).



*Thuhet se njeriu dhe majmuni kane nje paraardhes te larget te perbashket, dhe jo qe "nga Gorrilla Punetore doli Njeriu Mendimtar"..* _(teoria e majmunit proletar, i perket parardhesve te Partise se Punes !!)_






> Deri me sot, nuk eshte dhene asnje prove se ndryshimet gjenetike sjellin tipare pozitive. Perkundrazi, ato ose e shkaterrojne specien, ose shkaktojne ndryshime te parendesishme (si psh ngjyra e lekures ose tipare te tjera te jashtme), te cilat nuk kane te bejne me asnje funksionalitet te organeve trupore..



aa, ndryshimet gjenetike.. Pra genet ndryshokan, apo jo ?? Me kujtohet qe kam pare ne TV qe ne Librazhd nje mushke lindi nje mez (   ketu me siguri islamiket do te kercejne perpjete nga gezimi "Eshte nje shenje e sigurte e kjametit qe po afrohet!"  :sarkastik:  ).. Pra nje percudnim gjenetik (mushka!!) arriti te riprodhohet.. 






> Persa i perket asaj se nese Toka u krijua para Diellit, dhe Yjeve te tjere, nuk ka asgje qe te hedhe poshte kete.



ehh, *nuk mbarojne provat qe e hedhin poshte kete gje..* 






> Duhet te dime se Universi para Renies ishte shume i ndryshem nga ky i sotmi.




Renia nga KU??? nga kopshti e Edenit?? ku ndodhej gjeografikisht ky kopesht misterioz i izoluar (sepse Renia dihet qe ndodhi ne Toke, apo jo) ?? Nuk pershkruhet ne asnje varg, se ku mund te kete qene..






> Ne Bibel thuhej se Vdekja nuk ekzistonte para Renies. As Plakja. Njeriu nuk i numeronte vitet e tij. Koha nuk kishte asnje lloj kuptimi.



Astrit, perderisa kerkon fakte te pakundershtueshme, atehere"ne Bibel thuhet" eshte argument qe me zor mbahet ne kembe.. 

Vdekja nuk ndodh _"per shkak te mekatit"_, por *sepse aktiviteti bio-elektrik, bio-fizik dhe bio-kimik pushon se funksionuari* dhe ne perfundim trupat tane kalbezohen _(megjithese rrenqethes si mendim!)_ dhe askush nuk shkon ne parajse, ferr apo purgator.. Thjesht pushon se ekzistuari..






> Ajo lloj gjithesie nuk mund te shpjegohet me ligjet natyrale te sotme (te Rena).



Ajo lloj gjithesie u krijua diten e pare, diten e dyte, e deri te Dita e shtate .. Mbase  fjala *DITA* _(qe eshte identike me njesine 24 oreshe qe ne perdorim per te matur kohen)_ eshte perdorur gabim atehere, por per kete teorikisht nuk mbajme pergjegjesi ne (qe jemi "te vdekshmit" e rendomte, njerezit !!)






> Por sidoqofte, dhe ky lloj Universi ku ne jetojme sot, ruan gjurme te pakundershtueshme te Dores Hyjnore, e cila kurre nuk u largua nga njeriu, edhe pas Renies.



Po te shikosh boten e diteve tona, nuk eshte se shikon shume perkujdesje hyjnore, apo jo ??






> Diskutime te kendshme dhe pa grindje!


si gjithmone simpatik ne postime. Pergezime dhe gjithe te mirat (njerezisht!)






> Dhe dicka tjeter.
> Nuk ka asgje qe te vertetoje se Shpejtesia e Drites ka qene gjithmone konstante.



tani dicka.. a mund te mos i perdorni me keto "Nuk ka asgje te vertetoje", sepse nuk ja vlen kur nga ana juaj NUK VERTETOHET ASGJE !!!!






> Madje eksperimente te koheve te fundit vertetojne se Shpejtesia e Drites vjen duke u zvogeluar. Pra ne fillimet e Universit drita udhetonte me nje shpejtesi miliarda here me te madhe se shpejtesia e sotme. Pra ne nje cast te vetem, drita ka pershkruar distancat qe sot do donte miliarda vjet per t'i pershkruar. Per me teper shihni:
> http://www.creationscience.com/onlinebook/FAQ15.html



Vertete?? mos eshte xhelozi Kreacioniste ndaj Teorise se Relativitetit?? Po pergjithesisht, Creationism is not called " A science", po te vesh re.. dhe nga shkencetaret, Kreacioniste jane rreth 1-2%, pjesa tjeter komplet ndryshe. keshtu qe  :shkelje syri: ... 

E megjithate, kreacionistet nuk thone "Jeta erdhi nga zoti".. Ata thone "Nuk erdhi vetvetiu". Kjo nuk do te thote qe vjen nga QENIA PERFEKTE qe pershkruajne librat tuaj, por mbase nga nje QENIE TJETER qe nuk ka te beje fare me "historite e 7 diteve, dhe ciftit te famshem".. Kjo persa i perket Kreacionizmit.


 *Per me teper shih kete faqe (Universiteti i Berkley-t, nje nga me te famshmit ne ShBA)* 






> Une thashe teoria dhe jo *teoria e evolucionit*.
> Qe diçka te quhet teori duhet te vertetohet. Ne kete rast, mund te themi qe kemi te bejme me "Hipotezen e evolucionit", meqe nuk eshte vertetuar...



Evolucioni eshte fakt, pastaj edhe teori. Teoria eshte (jane) idete qe shpjegojne  dhe interpretojne faktet. Tani persa i perket vertetimit, cfare mund te vertetosh personalisht meqenese kemi te bejme me "Hipotezen Evolucioniste" dhe "Sigurine Kuranore" ??






> Fosilet qe jane gjetur dhe qe i perkasin miliona vjete perpara jane te njejta me gjallesat e sotme. Fosilet kundershtojne teorine e evolucionit.



Po kjo nga doli ??!! Cfare lloj fosilesh ?? ke pare ndonje dokumentar ?? Apo "shkencetari" Harun Jahja ??

 *Kliko njehere ketu, dhe pastaj thuaje prape nese mundesh kontradikten fosil-evolucion* 






> Dhe shkenca me c'fare ka gjetur deri me sot tregon se njeriu ka ardhur nga nje njeri. Pra ne fillim ka qene nje njeri.



Gabohesh.. Ne fillim ka qene BALTA, dhe nga ky material "Qeramisti Hyjnor"  nxori nje njeri   :i qetë:  






> Dhe gjithashtu shkencetaret e gjenetikes e pranojne se nuk dihet se nga mund te vije energjia qe do te duhej per shnderrimin nga embrioni i majmunit tek ai i njeriut.



Kete gje sinqerisht nuk e di. Megjithate kjo eshte e bukura e shkences, qe nuk eshte ABSOLUTE, sikunder eshte dikush tjeter.. (libra me "mbishkrime autentike", bie fjala !!)


pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## darwin

> Dhe dicka tjeter.
> 
> Nuk ka asgje qe te vertetoje se Shpejtesia e Drites ka qene gjithmone konstante. 
> Madje eksperimente te koheve te fundit vertetojne se Shpejtesia e Drites vjen duke u zvogeluar. Pra ne fillimet e Universit drita udhetonte me nje shpejtesi miliarda here me te madhe se shpejtesia e sotme.
> 
> Pra ne nje cast te vetem, drita ka pershkruar distancat qe sot do donte miliarda vjet per t'i pershkruar.



Keto qe do te lexosh ketu (nqs!), jane te publikuara nga ICR (Institute for Creation Research)..

 _A number of creationist scientists have been subjecting The Atomic Constants, Light, and Time to careful scrutiny since its release in August 1987. It is anticipated that the results of the investigations of these scientists will soon be available to the creationist community. In the interim, caution is clearly in order.

It seems doubtful, however, that the creation of stars and the appearance of starlight will ever be adequately explained within a totally naturalistic framework.  

We understand from the Bible that the creation of the universe, and this includes the stars, was a supernatural event which God accomplished by the power of His spoken Word in six solar days about 10,000 years ago. Since God has not chosen to reveal to us in exhaustive detail just how or why He created stars the way He did, the theories we construct to answer these questions will always be, like all scientific theories, tentative and subject to revision. Some will, doubtless, find this uncertainty intolerable; others will feel that their intellects are offended by any reference to the supernatural. But God has not commanded us to understand all of His infinite works, much less to squeeze them into the smallness of a naturalistic framework, but simply to trust Him..._  

hmmm, sa te kujdesshem keta shkencetaret.. *"Since God has not chosen to reveal us why or how"*   :sarkastik:  






> Per me teper shihni:
> http://www.creationscience.com/onlinebook/FAQ15.html



 *faqe kreacioniste !!!*

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje!




> "Ne ate qe thote Bibla fjale per fjale" ?! Bibla nuk thote asgje per fosilet, per dinosauret


 Bibla nuk thote gje per fosilet dhe dinosauret, por jane keto te fundit qe vertetojne ate qe thote Bibla. Fosilet na tregojne se ne te kaluaren ka patur nje permbytje mbareboterore. Gjetjet e shumta te fosileve te ndryshme ne te kater anet e globit tregojne se permbytja ka qene mbareboterore dhe qe te krijohen fosilet duhet qe kafshet te jene varrosur menjehere madje edhe te gjalla (gjetja e mamutheve me ushqim ne goje, apo me ushqim te patretur ne bark) tregojne se vdekja dhe varrosja e tyre ka qene e menjehershme.





> Evolucioni ka qindra milione vjet qe ekziston si proces. Evolucioni eshte lufta per mbijetese, dhe kjo gje vezhgohet gjeresisht SOT E KESAJ DITE, qe nga insektet me te vogla e deri te Gjitaret me DY KEMBE..


 E megjithate te gjitha kafshet apo njerezit ne fund fare vdesin ose ngordhin, fundi eshte i njejte...




> Atehere te lutem me trego se ne c'menyre NJERIU KRIJOHET NGA BALTA (?!), dhe absolutisht nuk do te mundem ta hedh poshte kete gje


 Po ta njihje Perendine dhe fuqine e Tij nuk do te ishte e veshtire ta besoje nje gje te tille. Fakti qe trupi i njeriut pasi vdes kthehet në dhe tregon se trupi e ka prejardhjen nga dheu.




> Vdekja nuk ndodh "per shkak te mekatit", por sepse aktiviteti bio-elektrik, bio-fizik dhe bio-kimik pushon se funksionuari dhe ne perfundim trupat tane kalbezohen *(megjithese rrenqethes si mendim!)* dhe askush nuk shkon ne parajse, ferr apo purgator.. Thjesht pushon se ekzistuari..


 Kjo eshte tragjedia e njeriut qe perpiqet te menjanoje Perendine, per te gjithshka perfundon ne kete bote, por Bibla thote dicka tjeter dhe njeriu do apo nuk do ai do te vazhdoje te ekzistoje ne perjetesi, ose me Perendine ose pa Te. Vdekja per jobesimtarin eshte tragjedi dhe eshte fundi i gjithshkaje. Qe eshte tragjedi pajtohem plotesisht me te, sepse pas kesaj ai do te perballet me gjykimin dhe do te jape llogari, por qe eshte fundi, jo. Vdekje do te thote ndarje, kur Adami mekatoi ai u nda nga Perendia, vdiq frymerisht, ndersa me pas pas 930 vjetesh ai vdiq edhe fizikisht, shpirti i tij u nda nga trupi, kjo gje u ndodh te gjithe njerezve sot.

 Nuk po zgjatem me shume, por po ju uroj nje dite te bukur dhe plot me bekimet e Perendise!

----------


## Matrix

Po permend ketu dy probleme me Teorine e Evolucionit, probleme keto qe per shumicen nga ne nuk jane te njohura:

1-) Ekzistenca, Zhdukja dhe Rishfaqja e Organeve

2-) Analogjia e Strukturave


---------------------------

Le t'i shohim me me ujdes se cfare jane keto:
1-) Ekzistenca, Zhdukja dhe Rishfaqja e Organeve.

Ketu po marr si shembull Apendiksin.
Sic dihet ky organ per nje kohe te gjate konsiderua si nje fakt per evolucionin, duke u konsideruar sirRudiment i ardhur nga paraadhesit e lashte. Ky besim vazhdoi deri ne zbulimin e funksioneve qe ky organ ka ne trup.
Psh:
Prodhimi i lengjeve antibakteriale, prodhim antitrupash etj...

Por jo vetem kaq. Sot ekzistenca e ketij organi eshte nje fakt Anti-Evolucion.

Kjo sepse ky organ shfaqet tek "paraardhesit" e majmuneve, zhduket tek majmunet, dhe rishfaqet tek njerezit "pasardhesit" e majmuneve.

Ky organ mungon tek majmunet, ekzsiton tek gjitaret "e ulet", gjithashtu ekzsiton dhe tek njeriu. A ka fakt me qarte se ky Anti - Evolucion?




2-) Analogjia e Strukturave

Sipas Teorise se Evolucionit, Insektet dhe Gjitaret, Shpendet, Peshqit, Zvarraniket, Amfibet
jane dy linja te pavarura nga njera tjetra ne Pemen e Evolucionit.

Por te dyja keto linja kane struktura analoge si:
Krahet, Kembet, Organe riprodhimi, Flatra, Koke, Trung, Bisht!!!

Si u zhvilluan keto struktura analoge ne keto dy linja te pavarura?
Si ka mundesi qe dhe Zogjte, (Te cilet "vijne" nga Zvarraniket) kane krahe dhe ne te njejten menyre dhe Insektet (Te cilet "vijne" nga gjallesa primitive te ngjashme me Krimbat) kane po keshtu krahe?Si ka mundesi qe menyra e riprodhimit eshte e njejte?
Etj...

Keto pyetje nuk mund te marrin pergjigje nga Evolucionistet.
Evolucinistet dine t'u pergjigjen ketyre pyetjeve vetem me pyetje!!!

----------


## mad

ne rradhe te pare urime per temen, edhe pse nuk ka per te nxjerre asnjehere fitues apo te humbur, por vetem debate qe skane per te qene as te parat e as te fundit. por per hir te lirise se fjales, le te themi nja dy gjera:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Matrix, me ben shume pershtypje, se si hedh poshte teorine e evolucionit, apo si mundohesh te japesh nje fakt mbi shpejtesine e drites; kjo eshte dicka e provuar shkencerisht, me ligjet e fizikes dhe matematikes. dhe ti po mundohesh ta hedhesh poshte me nje fakt tjeter, nje eksperiment shkencor te bazuar po ne te njejtat fakte. kur ti nuk pranon teorine e pare te vertetuar(ate qe drita ka shpejtesi konstante) si mund te hidhesh e te thuash se tani nje eksperiment i ri ka treguar te kunderten?????? kjo eshte e pakuptimte!!!!! 
do thuash ti: si mund te besoj une ne shkence!?! po mendohu pak per dicka:  te duket me e lehte te krijosh nje shkence, ne te cilen bazohen dhe me te cilen vertetohen lidhjet njeri-natyre, apo te shkruash nje liber mbi bemat dhe historite e nje njeriu????? vetem po te kerkoj te vesh ne pune logjiken tende per kete fjaline e fundit!!

Cfare ka te shkruar Bibla, apo cilido liber tjeter fetar, tregon per lindjen e nje feje, per pranine e nje profeti, dhe per nje qenie hyjnore e cila ka bere te mundur lindjen dhe krijimin e gjithckaje! Si mund te bazohet nje njeri kaq thelle ne nje liber te shkruar me shume se 2000 vjet me pare, dhe ta quaje si fjale te kesaj qenie hyjnore?! kur ashtu si te gjithe e kemi te sterprovuar, qe mendja e njeriut eshte e afte te trilloje aq shume, sa mund te beje nje mendje tjeter te besoje te bardhen per te zeze?! Si mund te hyjnizosh nje liber, i cili eshte kaluar nga shekulli ne shekull, dore pas dore, kopjim pas kopjimi, perkthim pas perkthimi, dhe te pertendosh se cdo gje aty eshte po fjala e zotit!  ne forum, kur dikush poston nje material te perkthyer nga nje gjuhe e huaj, ka kushedi sa e sa ndryshime. po per 2000 vjet, sa ndryshime mund te behen? eshte nje pyetje, qe nuk i pergjigjet me feja, apo shkenca, por ndergjegja e njeriut! 

njeriu ka nje semundje shume te keqe:  nuk eshte mesuar te rri asnjeanes. nuk rri dot pa patur "bashkeluftetare", dhe si rrjedhoje edhe "kundershtare"!(edhe kjo per cudi i perkon nje tjeter fakti shkencor)
njeriu ka lindur te japi mendimin e tij. eshte pajisur me ate qe quhet aftesi ndergjegjesuese, qe jo gjithmone eshte ne krahun e mire apo te keq, pra relative (edhe kjo nje tjeter teori shkencore). Faktet shkencore vella(vellezer), jane shume me shkundese se ato fetare. po te besh nje llogaritje....sa shume nga shkenca dinin njerezit para 2000 vjetesh??? dhe sa dine tani? dhe gjithashtu....sa ateiste ka pasur ne bote atehere, dhe sa tani??? do thuash tani se e ka fajin shkenca, qe i ka larguar njerezit nga zoti? por shiko nje te vertete: qe i ka afruar me shume me boten qe i rrethon!!!

me kaq, se mu erren syte nga ekrani kompjuterit!
{^_^}

----------


## darwin

ne keto fotografi ka gjera kurioze :

 
 


paraqiten embrioni i nje maceje (lart) dhe embrioni i njeriut (poshte)..

Cuditerisht embrioni i njeriut ka nje bisht ashtu sikurse ai i maces.. Embrioni i njeriut ne foto eshte 32 ditesh..

kurse ne kete foto:

 

paraqitet embrioni i delfinit, ku dallohen fare qarte pikenisje gjymtyresh (te cilat ne zhvillimin e mevonshem zhduken)..

Pra kemi embrion maceje, delfini dhe njeriu qe "cuditerisht" ngjasojne.. kjo me jep shume dyshime mbi teorine e "krijimit perfekt qe ne stad fillestar", dhe per mua eshte nje prove evolucioni..


Tani nje pyetje shume te thjeshte per ata qe besojne ne teorite teiste Judeo-Kristiane-Islame _(megjithese e di shume mire qe nuk do te marre KURRE pergjigje, por e them qe fillimisht t'ja bejne vetes dhe pasi te ezaurojne te gjithe pergjigjet e mundshme, te fillojne ti shikojne me sy tjeter dogmat !!) :_

*A ka ndonjeri idene se me cfare u ushqyen kafshet mishngrenese ditet e para, pasi zbriten nga arka e Noes ??*

----------


## Matrix

Rreshti i pare eshte i pikturuar nga Evolucioniste dhe rreshti i dyte eshte me Fotografi te marra nga realiteti. Dallimet jane te qarta!


"Ngjashmerite Embrionale" jane thjesht nje fantazi.

Cdo organ ne dukje i ngjashem ka nje funskion krejt tjeter tek secili embrion.
Ato qe dikur quheshin "Veleza" u vertetuan se nuk kishin funksione frymemarrje tek embrioni njerezor, por ishin Gjendra Paratiroide dhe Kanal i Veshit te Mesem. Asnje prej tyre s'ka funksion frymemarrjeje.
Po keshtu "Bishti" s'ishte tjeter vecse Shtylla Kurrizore, dhe vendi ku prodhohen qelizat e para te gjakut dhe ku lidhen muskuj te rendesishem. S'besoj se Bishti ka funksion te tille tek nje Mace, apo jo?


Dhe per me teper, informacioni gjenetik shkruan qarte:
"SIPAS LLOJIT TE TYRE"

----------


## darwin

*Fotot* e postuara nuk ishin "piktura evolucioniste" por *Foto te verteta*, dhe ngjashmeria midis embrioneve eshte e dukshme, pavaresisht se faqja answeringenesis.org nuk i ka qejf keto gjera...

Gjithashtu harrohet qe te tre speciet (Macet, delfinet dhe Njeriu) jane gjitare qe ushqejne me qumesht te lindurit e tyre, dhe nje krijim perfekt i tyre (nga KALTERSIA) nuk kishte pse i bente te ngjashem..


ketu eshte nje kromozom i njeriut (H), shimpazese (C), gorrillas (G) dhe orangutang (O)..
 
_per me teper, ndiqni linkun nga eshte marre fotoja.._
nje nga kromozomet tone duket si nje kromozom shimpazeje i bashkuar..


Some authorities believe the Przewalski is a direct ancestor of the modern day domesticated horse. Others *contend this is not possible as the Przewalski is a different species having sixty-six chromosomes while the domestic horse carries sixty-four*. *It is possible to cross the Przewalski with the domestic horse, and the resulting hybrid is fertile; however this offspring has sixty-five chromosomes.*   
_p.s (shume evidenca te evolucionit do te vijojne...   arkeologjia, gjeologjia, etj !!)_


kjo persa i perket evolucionit.
tani me ate qe i perket fese.



*Vijojme me pyetjet qe nuk do te gjejne kurre pergjigje nga moria e besimtareve tane* _(shpresoj qe me se fundi dikush t'ja beje keto pyetje vetes, dhe me pas udheheqesit shpirteror te sektit ku i perket)_

Thuhet se ne permbytjen e madhe (Arka e Noes) uji mbuloi komplet TOKEN (ne sens planeti por edhe dheu) per 40 dite, ose dicka me shume.. bile kur Noa doli nga arka, ylberi doli duke shprehur fjalen e dhene nga Perendia se bota nuk do te permbytej me..

Mqs ketu shikojme shpjegime shkencore anti-evolucioniste, *a ka ndonje qe te shpjegoje SHKENCERISHT se ku vajti gjithe ajo mase uji qe mbuloi planetin (meqenese presupozohet se dhe ne Himalaja, nuk behej dot plazh) ??* ..
 :uahaha:

----------


## i_pakapshem

> ne keto fotografi ka gjera kurioze :
> 
>  
>  
> 
> 
> paraqiten embrioni i nje maceje (lart) dhe embrioni i njeriut (poshte)..
> 
> Cuditerisht embrioni i njeriut ka nje bisht ashtu sikurse ai i maces.. Embrioni i njeriut ne foto eshte 32 ditesh..
> ...


plako, mos u lodh kot se nuk kane pergjigje.  Te gjithe teorite islame, kristjane, per ate fakt te te gjithe feve te tjera jane fallcifikime per te mbuluar, fallcifikimet e tjera.  Feja eshte instrumenti me i mire per te kontrolluar njeriun (meqe sic tha Chomsky, 80% are the moranic mass)

----------


## Astrit77

> Mqs ketu shikojme shpjegime shkencore anti-evolucioniste, a ka ndonje qe te shpjegoje SHKENCERISHT se ku vajti gjithe ajo mase uji qe mbuloi planetin (meqenese presupozohet se dhe ne Himalaja, nuk behej dot plazh) ?? ..


 Darwin ne pamundesi per te perkthyer gjithe kete material mbi pyetjen qe ti ngre te sugjeroj te lexosh ne kete link qe te kam sjelle. Me sa kam pare anglishten e kupton shume mire keshtu qe ne qofte se do te dish pergjigjen per pyetjen tende mund te lexosh aty. Ndoshta nuk eshte pergjigja qe deshiroje ose ka edhe shume gjera per tu sqaruar, por sidoqofte ka nje pergjigje.

 Pershendetje dhe kalofsh nje dite te bukur!

----------


## darwin

> Darwin ne pamundesi per te perkthyer gjithe kete material mbi pyetjen qe ti ngre te sugjeroj te lexosh ne kete link qe te kam sjelle. Me sa kam pare anglishten e kupton shume mire keshtu qe ne qofte se do te dish pergjigjen per pyetjen tende mund te lexosh aty. Ndoshta nuk eshte pergjigja qe deshiroje ose ka edhe shume gjera per tu sqaruar, por sidoqofte ka nje pergjigje.



Astrit, ne radhe te pare faleminderit per linkun.
e lexova gjere e gjate ate link por sinqerisht, aty zor se ka ndonje shpjegim shkencor (mos e merr si shenje mendjemadhesie nga une, por me te vertete qe ashtu eshte !!).. aty gjeta shume perpjekje per ta "transferuar" ate mase ujore, bile edhe "faktin gjeologjik" qe humnerat oqeanike dhe malet e larta, jane formuar pas permbytjes, keshtu qe me se fundi gjithe ajo mase ujore "arriti te sistemohej me strehim".. por kjo eshte shume larg realitetit.. 

keshtu qe ajo pyetje qe bera mbetet pa pergjigje SHKENCORE.

----------


## Matrix

> Gjithashtu harrohet qe te tre speciet (Macet, delfinet dhe Njeriu) jane gjitare qe ushqejne me qumesht te lindurit e tyre, dhe nje krijim perfekt i tyre (nga KALTERSIA) nuk kishte pse i bente te ngjashem..


Ekzistenca e Gjitareve te ujit eshte nje prove e qarte Anti - Evolucion

Nga e kane Origjinen keta gjitare:
Mundesite Matematike jane dy:
1-) Nga Zvarraniket e Ujit
2-) Nga Zvarraniket e Tokes

Besoj se shumica e Evolucionisteve pranojne tezen e pare. Nuk do kishte asnje kuptim qe zvarraniket e tokes te riktheheshin ne uje per te evoluar.
Marrim pra rastin e pare.
Nqs ata rrjedhin nga Zvarraniket e ujit, atehere si eshte e mundur qe ata zhvilluan struktura te ngjashme me gjitaret qe evoluan nga zvarraniket e tokes?
Mos valle evolucioni qenka proces inteligjent?

Si ka mundesi qe dhe Macja dhe Delfini i ushqejne pasardhesit me qumesht, kur stergjyshi i tyre i perbashket thjesht shumohej me veze?
Si ka mundesi qe ata jane te dy me gjak te ngrohte?
A ka mundesi qe dy linja te ndryshme evolucioni te prodhojne te njejtat tipare?

Kjo pyetje ngrihet dhe ne rastin e Insekteve dhe Shpendeve apo Insekteve dhe Gjitareve.


Ne rastin e kuajve te Przewalskit, kur ata ciftezohen me kuaj shtepiake, ata nuk prodhojne lloj te ri kuajsh. Hibridet e tyre mund te ciftezohen qofte me kuaj shtepiake, qofte me kuaj Przewalski. Ky eshte nje fakt se keto 3 raca kuajsh (ndonese me nr kromozomesh te ndryshem) jane pjese e te njejtit lloj. 

Perkufizmi i llojit pak a shume eshte:
"Lloj quhet ajo bashkesi individesh qe mund te ciftezohen me njeri-tjetrin dhe te japin pasardhes fertile!"

Kjo nuk mund te ndodhe me Njeriun dhe Majmunin. Ndaj ata jane lloje te ndryshem. 


Persa i perket Ujerave te Permbytjes, ato nuk shkuan ne asnje vend. Ato jane serisht ketu. Ishin Malet dhe Humnerat ato qe u shfaqen pas Permbytjes nga levizjet tektonike.

Per kete, fakt jane fosilet e shumta qe ekzistojne. Te gjitha deshmojne per Permbytjen Globale!

Per kete deshmojne dhe shtresat e qymyrgurit ne Antarktide. Nuk besoj se akujt mund te prodhojne qymyrguri, apo jo?

----------


## darwin

Linku per makroevolucionin e balenave. Nuk ka lidhje me "rastin e pare" dhe shpresoj te hedhe disi drite mbi "rruget e deshtuara te evolucionit"  ..

http://www.sciencenews.org/articles/20010922/fob1.asp 






> *Ne rastin e kuajve te Przewalskit, kur ata ciftezohen me kuaj shtepiake, ata nuk prodhojne lloj te ri kuajsh. Hibridet e tyre mund te ciftezohen qofte me kuaj shtepiake, qofte me kuaj Przewalski.*  Ky eshte nje fakt se keto 3 raca kuajsh *(ndonese me nr kromozomesh te ndryshem)* jane pjese e te njejtit lloj. 
> 
> Perkufizmi i llojit pak a shume eshte:
> *"Lloj quhet ajo bashkesi individesh qe mund te ciftezohen me njeri-tjetrin dhe te japin pasardhes fertile!"*


(e para njehere ne shqip thuhet PERZHEVALSKI.. Przewalski shqiptohet te *whateveryoucanfindagainstevolution.com *  )
_por mu kujtua kjo gje dhe e gjeta shume kollaj._

*po mbi te njejten teme fare pak kohe me pare:* 





> *Per ata kuajt qe kryqezohen, dhe qe lene pasardhes fertile, do doja te te pyesja, keta pasardhes, sa kromozone do kene?* 
> 
> *33+32=65 kromozome?!*
> 
> *A mund te lindin pasardhes fertile nga nje gjallese me 65 (nr tek) kromozome?*


 :kryqezohen:  
ndonje kontradikte midis te dy citimeve ketu ??



Nje nga gjetjet me te rendesishme ne fushen e arkeologjise njerezore eshte gjetja e skeletit qe u mbiquajt "Lucy" (Lusi)..

_Lucy, a hominid, is said to be the oldest, most complete and best preserved skeleton of an erect- walking human ancestor ever found. Discovered by Dr. Donald Johanson in November, 1974, in the Afar Desert in Ethiopia, Lucy is believed to be approximately 3.5 million years old. The skeleton on display is one of a limited number of reproductions produced by the Cleveland Museum of Natural History. The original bones were returned to Ethiopia in 1980._

 





_vazhdojme me fene.._

ne lidhje me teorine e "UJIT QE ZHDUKET PAPRITUR", mjafton te dihet se qe te formohen Vargmalet Tokesore dhe Humnerat oqeanike, si pasoje e levizjes se pllakave tektonike, duhen te pakten disa dhjetera milione vjet.. Kurse meqenese Noa qendroi rreth 40 dite ne arken e tij, ne momentin qe ai zbriti, ishin formuar edhe gropa prane ishujve Mariane (rreth 11 000 metra nen nivelin e detit, ne Paqesor) edhe maja Xhomolungma (Himalaja, 8848 metra mbi nivelin e detit).. Pra brenda 40 diteve pllakat tektonike krijojne "shkencerisht" disnivele te tilla ne menyre qe MASA UJORE te gjeje vendin qe i takon..

 :sarkastik:  



Evidencat e fosileve vertetojne "Permbytjen e perbotshme" apo permbytje si ato qe ndodhin me dhjetera cdo vit ne Kine ose ne cdo ane te botes (fjala bie ne Lezhe.. po marr rastin e Lezhes, mqs e kemi ne atdhe) ??

a mund te paraqiten disa nga keto evidenca fosilesh qe  presupozojne kohen e permbytjes biblike ??

----------

